# Am I on the right track?



## eldon.black (May 10, 2016)

Hi all. I'm very new at this. Hope I'm in the right place. After years of using just the tv speakers and a ho-hum stereo, I've caught the bug and want to build a good entry level home theater. I have a Vizio M70-C3 tv, a Denon AVR-X 1000 receiver, a pair of Polk series 2 monitor 12's for the front. A Polk PSW 505 sub, a Polk center speaker and bookshelf speakers for the rear (don't know the model just the Polk brand on those) current using the tv to switch inputs and have the optical cable audio out from tv to receiver. I want to change that to an ARC hookup. Any advice or suggestions will be much appreciated. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's a great AVR! Should have everything you need for a great experience. I would use the AVR for switching duties. Plug everything into it & have one output to the TV. You are good to go!

If you are going to use the ARC, see page 26 & 27 in the owners manual. Pretty straight forward. Are you doing this to use all the streaming options on the smart tv?


----------

